# V8 Supercars. Season has started!!!



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Racing started last weekend. Bahrain this weekend. Utube vid from last weekend.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Thanks for the link! This is what SPEED should be showing instead of 'Stinks' marathons.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

you keep posting them and your gonna become my new best friend thanks kiwi

Coach


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Awe this is awesome I have a dual screen setup here at work.. 22 inch monitors V8's on one Ht on the other its a taste of heaven


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Race one part 2. Bahrain this weekend.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Here ya go coach!!


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

Come on guys, wake up. Speed carries the Series this year. Their contract forces them to have a one week delay before broadcasting. This race was on Speed yesterday.

By the way, thanks for posting KiwiDave!


----------



## motrcitygearhead (Nov 29, 2001)

Speed had it on yesterday before the SuperCross in HD from Bahrain.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

EXCELLENT NEWS! I guess they finally listened to some of the complaints from the viewers. Aside from chopped and canned episodes of Bathurst and the season finale, AV8SC hasn't been on for two years.

Last time I checked the series page on SPEED nothing was listed but things are looking a little better now . . . hope there is more to come! :thumbsup:

http://www.speedtv.com/programs/australian-v8-supercars/


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I saw the race last night on SPEED at Doobie.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

More Coach! Next round should be a good one!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Keep 'em coming! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Im Paul (Nov 3, 2008)

supercars? and here i though you were posting about REAL v8 supercars....60 and 70s muscle cars.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

1976Cordoba said:


> Thanks for the link! This is what SPEED should be showing instead of 'Stinks' marathons.


Or Nascar talk show, reality shows, talent shows. What the heck has happened to their programming? I feel like I'm a teen again and Mtv replaced all its music videos with game shows and reality shows. Same formula, different channel.


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Im Paul said:


> supercars? and here i though you were posting about REAL v8 supercars....60 and 70s muscle cars.


Hmmmmmmmm, Some guys just wouldn't know a V8 powered car unless it ran them over!!! :jest:


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Try and keep up Paul!!


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Race 8


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Dave thanks for posting up this V8 Supercars race. Man this is racing!!!

Bob...Dats one heavy trophy...zilla


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Thanks again Dave!! :thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Wish I could have a KFC "Zinger" -- sounds like maybe it's a hot wing?


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

How old is this series? Are there and 'vintage' pics?


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Looks like a road trip down under is a must do!


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

resinmonger said:


> Looks like a road trip down under is a must do!


I am thinking the same thing, but I can't get the [email protected]# GPS to plot the route. Do I need to update my maps?


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Goes right back and has evolved from touring car racing Texas! When the Turbo cars came along in the 80's they beat everything. Then the Jap cars(Godzilla Skyline) came along and just whipped everything again. So they changed the rules and made everything that wasn't V8 and 4 doors illegal. The rest is history! Great parity which gives great racing. I'll get the spare room ready fella's!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Thanks for posting the new races...love them!*



resinmonger said:


> Looks like a road trip down under is a must do!


Russ,

Take me with you....Please!

Bob...mailing myslelf in a flat rate box is a possibility...zilla


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Some history! Holden= General motors!


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

NTxSlotCars said:


> How old is this series? Are there and 'vintage' pics?


Yep there is....thanks Kiwi for the 70s & 80s trip to New Zealands race history!

Need to make me a Marlboro car someday. I just like that livery for some reason. Maybe it is just the red and white that is popping in my head when I see those cars?

BZ


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I don't care where you're from, THAT is some awesome racing - balls-out, hard fought, no apologies. Outstanding.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Where's Digger?


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Where's Digger?


V8's don't need no stinkin digger, besides those lads would run that rats butt over and try and hit the corpse the next lap..


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Kiwi,

That is some great racing Mate! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Hey is this how you spell Mate? Eh

Bob...love watching these races "Thanks for posting them!"...zilla


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

That looks like good racing....


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Must. Have. Models. Of. V8 Supercup Cars!!!

Holden!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*9 weeks off...............way to long*

Hey Bloke,

Thanks again for posting up some more V8 Supercars race action!

I just got done watching the 2 different 14 LAP races to qualify for the big one...Intense as Heck. 

Love the cars and the one lug nut pitstops. These guys can drive.

Bob...looking forwards to the big race...zilla


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Next race Bathurst!!!!


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

WOW! This series is really cool! The TV production ain't too shabby either! :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Thanks KIWI for posting these up Mate! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...I used to drive a Ute...zilla


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

When will speed tv televise
BATHURST 1000 ? or could it be live on computer?


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

No idea what your TV coverage will be over there? Utube links start to appear within a few days of the races. I will post links when I find them!


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Lap one of todays race! Ouch!!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Holy Moly these cars wreck...Bam, Flip, Jump....woah I just watched the previous video....shozbot!!

Bob...couldn't see the last video...zilla


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Should work now?


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Check this out! Happens nearly every year!


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Speed Channel picked up some Bathurst action. Makes me want to live "down under" and hear the thunder live.  :hat:


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

No boring races with these cats. Maybe it's because there's no boring 1.5-mile ovals.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

2011 Season started this weekend!


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Video blocked by Telstra Bigpond due to copyright infringement


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Works for me! Anyone else not see these? I can find other vids if need be?


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

This one work?


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Thanks again for some great racing videos...*

Kewi,

Yes............Thanks I love these races!

Bob...:hat::thumbsup::hat:...zilla


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

The 2010 clips all work, just the 2011 that says it is blocked in our country due to copyright infringement.

Bummer!!


----------



## pukekohe (Jun 2, 2009)

Well guys 2 more sleeps and I'm off to the Supercars in Hamilton NZ,I go every year,cant wait to have the ground shaking under my feet,the noise the smell and sit 10 feet from the track,its heaven for my brother and myself,we dont watch the grid girls in their skin tight clothing much cos the TM doesnt approve,but she's not there,YAHOOOOO for a great 3 days of V8Supercar racing


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

That's right, rub it in!! I'll be stuck at home officiating from the couch! I'm expecting close up pics of the girls by Monday thanks!


----------

